# I'd like to share my fish with you! (and I hope it works!)



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Never posted photos on here before, but lets see if I can do this...










Wonton is the fantail goldfish, Ninja is the Platinum Ogon koi (the white one), and Wasabi is the Doitsu Kujaku koi (the one with the scales on his sides and back only- white/orange and black markings). I *think* I got the koi types right.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

nice fish... the way they look at you you can coun on it their intelligent


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

I love how the Koi are both facing forward. Good picture!


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks =)

Took them a while to get used to the camera. They were originally afraid of it (mostly due to the flash, which I finally figured out how to turn off), and now they're curious when they see the camera.

I wish the goldfish had faced the camera too, but apparently he just wanted to show everyone how fat he is...


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice fish, I only hope your plan is to grow the Koi on and then transfer to a pond or you have a tank in the region of 450g. I made the mistake of buying Koi only to have to give them away to a friend with a pond.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

maybe it's just me but the water looks quite cloudy


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fish !


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Orca: They're destined for a pond, but while they're small, the tank works well for them. I'm already planning on purchasing a bigger tanks for them, and then they'll go to the pond when that bigger tank becomes too small.

joe: It's probably a mix of flash and slightly cloudy water. My camera is horribly slow when the flash is turned off, so I either get weird lighting with it, or blurry fish without it. I do a big water change once a week, or two small ones once a week. Every once in a while I'll do a huge water change (85%) just to get everything super clean again (and get it to stay that way).


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I love the Koi!! They are so cute!


----------

